#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  10 марта в 13-00 в центре "Джонангпа" семинар "Разъяснение учения мадхьямаки-жентонг" (Олег Филиппов)

## Kirill M

10 марта в 13-00 в центре "Джонангпа" семинар "Разъяснение учения мадхьямаки-жентонг" (Олег Филиппов)


Cеминар "Разъяснение учения мадхьямаки-жентонг" состоится 10 марта в 13-00 в центре Джонангпа.

… Краткое описание содержание семинара
Воззрение является одним из важных составляющих при практике сутры и тантры. Если практик, используя методы, не придерживается воззрения хотя бы концептуально, то его практика может стать малоэффективной, а результаты могут не соответствовать ожиданиям. Наличие воззрения определяет не только эффективность самой практики, но и скорость обретения плода, поскольку относится к тому, что называется мудростью. И хотя концептуальная мудрость является только подобной (но не идентичной) мудрости бодхисаттв, начиная первого уровня, она может быть хорошим вспомогательным средством для продвижения по пути.



Все учения тибетского буддизма (да и буддизма в целом) можно разделить на девять основных классов или групп с точки зрения школы ньингма. Это не единственная классификация учений, но одна из наиболее распространённых. Соответственно для того, чтобы определить свою уровень понимания и разобраться в используемых методах, требуется хотя бы общее понимание классификации учений. Данный обзорный семинар является первым в серии семинаров, направленных на разъяснение учения мадхьямаки-жентонг. Объяснения на нём будут даваться в соответствии с тантрами школы Ньингма. Также не исчключается и практика некоторых методов в соответствии с разными уровнями сутры и тантры.



Ведущий семинара - Олег Филлипов принял Прибежище в 1991. В 1995-1998 годах обучался в Институте Кармапы в Элисте, где и был один учебный год одним из переводчиков. Обучался у кхенпо Карма Чочога, Цультрим кхенпо Тхарчина, кхенпо Церинг Самдруб. Во время обучения получил обширные разъяснения по тексту Драгоценное украшение освобождения (Гампопа), краткие разъяснения по тексту Сокровищница верного познания Сакья Пандиты (Цема), Украшение срединного пути Шантаракшиты, краткое разъяснение трудов Асанги-Майтрейи. Участвовал в переводах различных текстов школ Сакья, Карма Кагью. После обучения занимался переводами для Карма Кагью, Бон, Джонанг, Дрикунг Кагью, центров Ньингма. Получал различные передачи от Карма Пунцог Ринпоче, Пема Дордже Ринпоче, Чокьи ньима Ринпоче, ламы Йонтена Гиалцо и других. В настоящее время занимается переводами различных текстов для центра Джонанг и текстов, которые спрашивают частные лица.


Рекомендуемое подношение за участие в семинаре 200 руб.
Адрес:г. Москва, Окружной проезд 16, комн 113, м. Партизанская.

www.jonangpa.ru
www.www.dharmalib.ru

----------

Aion (10.03.2012), Pema Sonam (06.03.2012), Оскольд (06.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Интересно какой филолег лектор?) Записи будут? а то я до 10 100% не доберусь) Желаю ему удачи на этом поприще)))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интересно какой филолег лектор?) Записи будут? а то я до 10 100% не доберусь) Желаю ему удачи на этом поприще)))


До десятого не доберётесь или до десяти утра не доберётесь?  :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> До десятого не доберётесь или до десяти утра не доберётесь?


10-го марта меня в Москве 100% не будет)))

----------


## Карма Палджор

Даже не знаю что сказать. Может запись будет, может нет. Даже если будет, то возникает вопрос - где все записи будут храниться потом. В центре не очень довольны тем, что многие материалы распространяются в сети без проса. Тем более закрытые.

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Правда Кирилл не отписал, что материалы, на основании которых будет проводиться первый семинар, вполне возможно будут потом рассылаться участникам в текстовом виде. Не текст лекции, а сами исходные тексты.

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

В любом случае еще раз удачи и очень надеюсь, что это может быть одна из первых но далеко не последняя ваша лекция!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (07.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В любом случае еще раз удачи и очень надеюсь, что это может быть одна из первых но далеко не последняя ваша лекция!


Это будет действительно вводная лекция. Скорее даже обзорная, чтобы потом можно было перейти к собственно изложению жентонга. Правда сейчас планируется заодно опробовать некоторые методы. поэтому не уверен, что будет полная запись.

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В любом случае еще раз удачи и очень надеюсь, что это может быть одна из первых но далеко не последняя ваша лекция!


Ну что же. Она как бы состоялась. Следующая намечается через две недели. Там собственно будут идти разъяснения жентонга по текстам Таранатхи.
Планируется разъяснение жентонга с точки зрения сутр (потом с точки зрения тантр) на основании текстов Таранатхи. материалы будут предоставляться либо на лекции, либо потом будут доступны с сайта. Текст на основании которого была прочтена сегодня краткая лекция - также будет через какое-то время доступен в переводе.

----------

Aion (10.03.2012), Дифо (11.03.2012), Оскольд (10.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Ну что же. Она как бы состоялась.


C почином!) Жентонг для многих как глоток воздуха)

----------

Aion (10.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2012)

----------

